# Looking for FREE empty plastic marine salt container with screw top lid



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone know anyone who has and would give to you, to give to me, an empty marine salt container with a screw top lid and moisture proof seal in the lid? Thinking of playing around with DIY canister filter but need to do "on the cheap".

Bob


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

just a FYI, I know from exp those things leak air. if they leak air, they can leak water.

I was trying to build a small auto top off from them.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I had thought about the exact same thing. But when I tested the one my brother had lying around, it was not water tight. Although I was thinking of adding something to make it seal better.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

OK. thanks. I am convinced. I am crossing them off my list of possibles.

Bob


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

there is a guy name jimmy banito974 is his screen name on dallasmas and dfwmas he sells them for 3-4 dollars they go for $10.00 there not very think so it they get poked they will leak. 
I might have a old one some where I can give you.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

What about the idea of using a jug from kitty litter or a fermenting bucket from a home brew store. I think there is a home brew store in richardson.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I like the fermenting bucket, that sounds good. I am going to have to go check my home brew shop.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

They are not screw top but it takes a good deal of pressure to pop the lid off. By that time, your kitchen is sprayed with wine and the wife is not happy. I speak from experience.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

um glass jug with a screw cap.


----------

